# What are your favorite villager homes?



## baileyanne94 (Oct 25, 2014)

I dropped in to see Punchy and he said 'Wow, you really love my house, don't you?' and honestly, yeah! I love Punchy's house! I think it looks very orderly and cute, and he's got everything a little house could need (a bed, an oven/stove, a lamp, a stereo, somewhere to sit...), his house is definitely one of my favorite homes. Erik's and Lobo's as well! (Off the top of my head)

What villager homes do you love? You can mention the inside or outside


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 26, 2014)

Well out of the villagers I currently have, I like Flora's house. It's cute!

I got to go into Diana's house for the first time today since she just moved in and I _love_ it. It has a fancy/classic feel to it and it's just great. I kept leaving and going back to look at it some more throughout the day, lol.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 26, 2014)

Diana's house is beautiful, whenever I see it I think of how I'd want to sort of mimic it for a bathroom in my house. I love seeing her house in dream towns!


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

an original Elvis isn't that bad 

- - - Post Merge - - -



baileyanne94 said:


> Diana's house is beautiful, whenever I see it I think of how I'd want to sort of mimic it for a bathroom in my house. I love seeing her house in dream towns!



true, I have her twice, but since she is always asking for stuff and she's a shopaholic, her perfect little house is a mess in no time


----------



## Camillion (Oct 27, 2014)

I really like Tammy's and Whitney's c:


----------



## Toot (Oct 27, 2014)

Gaston. His house was how I discovered Sloppy and Cardboard furniture. Lol every time i went over I tried to tke his cardboard sofa. Lol.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 27, 2014)

Out of the villagers I have now I really like Midge and Merengues home. For Midge Im not a huge fan of pink, but it really suits her and I feel its really well put together. And for Merengue I like the bakery/cooking theme she has


----------



## oranje (Oct 27, 2014)

I really like Jacques's and Fuchsia's homes since they have that cool look to them, but I think now my favorite is Paula's because I just redecorated her home and it matches her hippy theme perfectly.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 27, 2014)

I like how Lucky has a barbed wire fence. I think it's funny. I also love Julian's interior decorations. I copied the starry sky wall and regal carpet in my house.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

I love Stitches's house. It really fits in with the stuffed toy theme, and his exterior is really nice, too.

My other favorites are Merengue's (WHY DID YOU HAVE TO MOVE) house, because of the food theme, Molly's house, Diana's house, and Erik's because again, it really fits in with Erik's "theme".


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure since I never really thought about it. I guess I like Papi's interior because when ever I think about his house, I usually think about how cozy it looks. I haven't decided on who's exterior I like so far.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 4, 2014)

I do not remember the outside of Gayle's house, but I remember the lovely set pieces she had looked good against the neutral floor and lamp. As for villagers still in my town, Apple's is my favorite, especially with the sweets set pieces I threw in, but Erik's house by default is best because of the cabin and chestnuts-roasting-by-the-fire feel of it.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 4, 2014)

I really like Diana & Melba's houses. Diana's house is really pretty on the inside, what with the whirlpool bath & the mermaid screen & such & I love her purple exterior as well as I love placing purple roses around it to make it stand out from all of the pink hybrids in my town.

I mainly love Melba's house as her exterior is probably my favourite villager exterior that I've seen in the game so far. I just love villager houses with a hedge outside it. The inside of her house is adorable as well. ;v;


----------



## SoSu (Nov 4, 2014)

I think Biskit is my favorite villager house - I like it inside and out. Eugene's house is pretty nice inside, though I don't like the exterior of it.  Eunice's house is very peaceful


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2014)

Diana, Julian, Rodeo, and Zell <3
I also love Lolly's and Maple's home, since they feel so warm and inviting!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Felicity's! So dreamy <3


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Beau's place, it feels very outdoorsy with the cutout tree and hammock, it's like he's living in a diorama of a forest. Knox has a pretty cool place as well, its like a medieval dungeon.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 8, 2014)

Kid Cat


----------



## Keaton (Nov 9, 2014)

Ankha! I really like the pyramids and I like Ankha herself!


----------



## Dork (Nov 9, 2014)

K9Ike said:


> Kid Cat



omg the dude has like nothing in his house
every time i visit i just feel the need to gift the guy a nice comfy bed

mine would be phoebe, jacques, melba, carmen and diana's houses
probs more but i can't remember


----------



## Milleram (Nov 12, 2014)

From what I've seen, Diana's house looks really nice. I also really liked Klaus's house when he first moved in. Ozzie's school-themed house is also pretty cute.


----------



## Yumeko (Nov 13, 2014)

Tammi's house looks pretty nice.. 





(picture not taken by me)


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 13, 2014)

Keaton's house is awesome, it's like an indoors beach with beach furniture, surfboards, and drinks. 

Diana's house is pretty nice.


----------



## oranje (Nov 13, 2014)

I really liked Ava's (very neat with a cute kitchen theme), Lionel's (very regal and refined), Jacques (cool dj theme), Kitt's (classy), Cranston (I love his stork/baby theme. :3), and Tiffany's (like a city nightclub) the best.


----------



## Royce (Nov 13, 2014)

I like filberts house , it's like the moon :3


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

Diana

Kid Cat
Because he sleeps on his workout machines


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 13, 2014)

Rudy's and/or Merengue's.

Merengue's because I like stealing her furniture, and Rudy's because It's cute. c:


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 13, 2014)

i really don't like him but frobert's house is adorable. just because i really enjoy the polka dot series, and i'm not sure that any other villagers have that much of it in their house? (correct me if i'm wrong)
i also love claudia and zell's. so basically if they have a piece of furniture from gracie, the cityscape wallpaper, and plants, i love their house.
and frita? not that great, but i love food court/restaurant themed rooms so she's up there. i loved gayle's house too because dang thats pink. but by the time she left my town literally all she had was a locker and some fish. idk what she was thinking.
i'm not a fan of rolf's house though, the tent look isn't that great. especially the wall :/


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Nov 14, 2014)

Muffy has a cute place inside and out


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Dec 24, 2014)

I really like Drake's house... It's really cute.. c:


----------



## skellybutt (Dec 24, 2014)

I love wendy's house


----------



## Batsu (Dec 25, 2014)

I really like Coco's house for the gyroids and the bonfires and Tammi's because of all the food. :u


----------



## oreo (Dec 25, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Rudy's and/or Merengue's.
> 
> Merengue's because I like stealing her furniture, and Rudy's because It's cute. c:



Couldn't agree with you more! ; w ;
I also love Beau's and Gayle's rooms. ^^


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 25, 2014)

I really like Marina's house, it's very cute and looks like an actual place you could live in.


----------



## Paramore (Dec 25, 2014)

Ankha's and Static's


----------



## boujee (Dec 25, 2014)

Benjamin's and Marshal's because of that sloppy set.


----------



## leepotato (Dec 25, 2014)

I love Flora's house, hers is so cute! Unfortunately, since I've had her for such a long time, it's not the same as how it used to be.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 26, 2014)

I love Julian's, Skye's and Paula's is really fun. She also has a super cute exterior!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

I had cherry once in my town and her house is freaking awesome (from inside and out)! she has the sleek set and it really suits her personality and her emo style and her exterior has her colors!


----------



## galacticity (Dec 26, 2014)

Beau's is one I'd actually live in lol ;v; I kinda like Celia's and Francine's as well.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 26, 2014)

Julian's house (though I hate him).


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Dec 27, 2014)

BTW: Not my mayor in the picture xD


----------



## MaeCie (Dec 27, 2014)

Erik's house is by far my favorite!! I love going to his house it fits him so well! I love putting tons of cedars around his house to add to the theme


----------



## P.K. (Dec 27, 2014)

I love the comfy-homey feel Erik's house gives
Freya's house is great too and her furniture goes together really nicely
and then there's Elvis'. When I went into his house, full-blown royalty furniture was not was I expecting. But what should I expect from someone named after the kind of rock n' roll lol.


----------



## animale12 (Dec 28, 2014)

I really love Diana and Molly's houses. Diana's really fits her elegant appearance with the regal and rococo mix. Molly's looks really well kept and sophisticated with all the classic furniture.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I love Erik's house as well! It's so charming and rustic. <3
Mira's house really suits her superhero theme and she's given me a ton of astro furniture ovo
Diana's house is very pretty and elegant, it's given me some ideas for my own house.


----------

